# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Software Discussion >  Dundjinni 2.0 Announcement and Update!

## danielpryor

The development of Dundjinni 2.0 should be starting soon. For those unfamiliar with Dundjinni it is a piece of mapping software that primarily focuses on battlemaps, dungeons, and encounters. Go to http://dundjinni.com/ for more info. Visit the forums there at http://dundjinni.com/forums/default.asp?C=4 to see a bunch of user created maps and submitted art. We believe that this software should be opened up to provide an inexpensive and easy-to-use alternative to other software currently out there. We are the only mapping software with over 8Gb of FREE art pieces, not mention maps, etc. We hope to in the future change our pricing of the older art packs and software of hopes of revitalizing interest.

Phase 1: Right now we are in the negotiation phase with Melinda McCauley (President of Dundjinni Enterprises) of the transfer of ownership and who is involved and how is will be structured etc. Right now it looks like the new entity controlling Dundjinni will be non-profit. A new company with a new name will be formed.

Phase 2: Once this new entity is created and setup we will then go into phase 2 which is organizing resources and figuring out how we want Dundjinni 2.0 to roll out and in what format.

phase 3 will be a restructuring of the web presence and developing the 2.0 Software which will more than likely have a Kickstarter element to fund the software changes. For those contributing to the kickstarter we will be giving away the older version and the art packs for FREE.

Phase 4 will see the web changes made, art packs and store front reorganized and 2.0 software being written and tested.

Phase 5 will see a beta release and would be available only for kickstarter backers.

Phase 6 is 2.0 completion and up for sale on the web store.

Phase 7 PR and marketing will occur here is time and money allows.

We are currently in phase 1 so please be patient. At this point I will not set any dates as it is too soon in the development process. Thank you. -Daniel C. Pryor

----------


## Mark Oliva

Sounds interesting.  You all have a tremendous amount of hurdles to jump before you hit Phase 7.  Phases 3 and 4 - creating the new software - doubtless will be the highest.  Good luck!

----------


## jpstod

Will phase 3 also include an Older System along with the Old Version and Old Art Packs or an In person install by a Guru ? ? ?

Otherwise the Kickstarter wouldn't benefit me......  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

The Kickstarter needs some exclusive Art pack (and commercial use)

I would be willing to do some 24x36 Battlemaps as funding goals ! ! !

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Will phase 3 also include an Older System


What is an older system?  




> In person install by a Guru ? ? ?


What?

Last time I was in Wichita Falls (a long time ago), people still spoke a Midwestern American version of English there.  Has that changed?

----------


## danielpryor

> Will phase 3 also include an Older System along with the Old Version and Old Art Packs ? ? ?
> 
> The Kickstarter needs some exclusive Art pack (and commercial use)
> 
> I would be willing to do some 24x36 Battlemaps as funding goals ! ! !


1) Not sure what you mean by an older system but once the newer 2.0 is finished we might possibly just give away the older version for a MUCH reduced price (or even for free?!). And all art packs made in the future shouldn't have a problem with compatibility as the art files are mostly 200x200 72dpi png files. As far as a guru to install it, I think you're referring to the fact the the current software sometimes can choke when installed, etc. Sometimes the software can get downright picky too about things like file structure, etc. Funny thing is I completely sympathize with users who get frustrated with the errors and I have PERSONALLY been on the receiving end of ALL the errors and have figured out work-arounds for them. Those work-arounds and fixes are actually on our Support section on our forums. It's because of the errors and other short-comings that we were all motivated to try and update the software. It would be great if we can get the code updated, working faster, and with a UI that has more features.

2) It would be unfair to provide exclusive content for certain people, HOWEVER, those who would participate in a Kickstarter campaign would more than likely get a TON of great stuff for the software as well as a demo run of the beta software, etc. This is all just supposition at this point though, nothing has been set in stone but that is our current mindset. We want to provide people with lots of content, etc so that they feel they are getting a great deal. I can guarantee that this software will definitely be MUCH less cost than any current software and art pack combos available for the map making market as it stands today.

3) I very much appreciate your enthusiasm and willingness to contribute to making maps. Feel free to go to our current forums at www.dundjinni.com/forums and submit any maps you want, we are more than happy to accept contributions from everyone. That is the great thing about our community is that we have ALL sorts of artists sending us art files, maps, and tiles, etc, all without extra costs to our users.

----------


## jpstod

Well I have Dundjinni 1 (what ever) and a Computer with Windows 8...can't get it to work without a workaround...so Yes I was joking about getting an Older computer in order to run the Older version of DJ if you gave them away in a Kickstarter ...  :Smile:   :Smile:  

Actually If you look at Many Kickstarters, there are many Incentives to Purchase in at Higher Levels than just a Straight one level buy in. I bought in on TerraTiles at a Higher level in order to get more goodies...People who go in on Kickstarters are wanting to get in Early and get Extra Stuff for going in Early instead of Waiting for the Market version.

I would post Maps on the DJ Forums but since I can't get DJ running, I wouldn't feel right posting Maps made there with CC3  :Frown:   :Frown:  

Mark Oliva...Hasn't changed much around here  :Smile:   but we be trying  :Smile:

----------


## danielpryor

> Actually If you look at Many Kickstarters, there are many Incentives to Purchase in at Higher Levels than just a Straight one level buy in. I bought in on TerraTiles at a Higher level in order to get more goodies...People who go in on Kickstarters are wanting to get in Early and get Extra Stuff for going in Early instead of Waiting for the Market version.


There probably will be for us too but as I've stated before the Kickstarter campaign will come later so nothing is written in stone. We are currently in the phase of getting a business plan together and acquiring the copyrights, etc. As far as posting maps made with CC3 on the Dundjinni forums we have MANY artists that don't use the software but still post up maps. Many still don't use just Dundjinni and use post-production tools like Adobe Photoshop/Illustrator and Paint Shop Pro /8 (my favorite).

----------


## Jayne Cobb

Nnnoooo!!!!!!!

----------


## heruca

Jayne,

It can be done. You'll just need to set aside an hour or so to jump through the necessary hoops.

----------


## damonjynx

@Jayne Cobb - I feel your pain!

@Heruca - That link isn't working for me... :Sad:

----------


## Bogie

> @Heruca - That link isn't working for me...


The link is probably still good, but DundJinni Forums is only working about 10% of the time right now so it is hit or miss for the link to work

----------


## heruca

The DJ forums are pretty unresponsive these days. Sometimes you have to reload many times before a page will load.

To save you the trouble, here's what I posted in that thread:

"Last night, with some invaluable help from Tote, I successfully managed to install Dundjinni v1.0.7 on a new computer (a MacBook Pro). I also managed to get all my artpacks installed/registered. It all runs great, so I am back in business as far as making maps with DJ is concerned.   :Smile: 

The installation procedure was _not_ simple and straightforward, but someone willing to jump through a few hoops and tweak things a bit under the hood, it's entirely possible, and can be done in 30 to 60 minutes. Just wanted folks to know that."

----------


## danielpryor

Dundjinni is dead, R.I.P.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Dundjinni is dead, R.I.P.


Before saying goodbye so quickly and easily, let us first of all say heartfelt thanks to you, Daniel, for doing so much to keep it alive and for doing your best to get Version 2.0 out.  You really deserve those thanks.

With that said, we can go to the funeral, shed a tear for the dearly beloved departed, throw a rose onto the coffin and then, as must be, move on.  Fortunately, we have Hernan (aka Heruca) on our side, and all indications are that MapForge will be a worthy successor to Dundjinni.

----------


## heruca

I'm not sure if you guys saw/heard, but it looks like someone else wants to pick up the DJ2 torch. I expect nothing to come from it, but I thought it worth mentioning.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> I'm not sure if you guys saw/heard, but it looks like someone else wants to pick up the DJ2 torch. I expect nothing to come from it, but I thought it worth mentioning.


You're right, of course, but it's a long way from his posting on a dying forum to Dundjinni 2.0.  Skeptics need only ask Daniel.  One also might note that the posting has gone without a single reply.  And Dundjinni does belong to Mindy, not the public domain.  My advice?  Skip it and forget it.  Resurrections are said to occur only on Easter Sunday.

----------

